# Need a new nail grinder.. two broken so far



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Alright, so I got an oster nail grinder.. the first one started spinning at a weird angle after the first few days to the point where it wouldn't spin anymore, after I exchanged it I got this one and on the lower speeds it won't spin at all unless I manually spin the grinding drum to get it going and now it's starting to make a weird noise on the higher speeds... Anyone have any recommendations for a quiet, durable nail grinder..? I am starting to feel bad for the store I keep returning them to >.>


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I use a Dremel with a 60 grit grinder bit. Works like a charm for me. Plus, if your handy around the house it can be used for other things besides the dog's nails. I have a corded one.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a Dremel 7000. It's the kind with replaceable batteries. I had a MiniMite but when the battery pack wouldn't take a charge anymore, the cost to replace the battery pack was almost as much as a new Dremel. So I got the 7000 and it takes regular AA batteries, I put rechargeable batteries in it since I already had a charger for my camera batteries. Speed and power are fine, works for a dog with iron like nails. Has some noise but isn't overly loud.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

we have a Dremel. my GF does our dog's nails. when she does his nails
she wears goggles an a surgical mask.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Fourth for the Dremel.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought a 8100 dremel about 6 months ago and love it so far. It has a rechargeable battery like the dremel mini mite I had previously but says it won't lose its ability to hold a charge. So far that has held true. I've only had to recharge the battery once so far, holding great as of now and nice and powerful.


----------



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! Next time I go back to the store I'll shell out the extra five bucks and get the dremel brand  Luna loves having her nails grinded, it's so much more relaxing for both of us. She falls asleep every time now! xD And her nails are getting so much shorter  I can only hear one or two nails occasionally tapping on the floor! Yay!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I use this: 










It was like $40 at HomeDepot, it still works great, but the battery is about shot after 2yrs of misusing the charger.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

deege39 said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The battery is shot because the battery they put in those is crap. No matter how you treat it it won't last long. 2 years is actually very good for those. That is the mini-mite I had first. Somewhere around 1-1.5 years it would NOT hold a charge any more. Loving my upgrade to the 8100, holds a charge very well and more power.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Duly noted b/c I'll have to be upgrading soon.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My cordless Dremel is 14 years old with the original battery pack. I am sure it doesn't hold a charge as well as it did when we got it but the charge lasts for 2 dogs for a couple weeks still. Guess I should keep this one going as long as possible, I apparently lucked out.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

In my experience, no grinder will last more than a year or two at most. Obviously there are a few lucky folks who have had good luck, but overall these things just don't seem to last. So to me, the cheaper the better. 
I bought a Jobmate rotary tool at canadian tire for $15 a year and a half ago. it's corded and super powerful and did the trick for a while but slowly got less and less powerful and more and more noisy. I just replaced it with another rotary tool I picked up at walmart for $15.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

deege39 said:


> Duly noted b/c I'll have to be upgrading soon.


That is why I went with the Dremel that uses AA batteries. I didn't want a corded one for convenience's sake but the rechargeable battery packs are kinda crappy. So I got regular rechargeable AA batteries which are cheap and also work in my digital camera which is handy. Seems like a good option if corded grinders are annoying to you also.


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

Any of you guy tried dog nail clippers instead of those Dremel? It works way better and last longer.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Petmagasin said:


> Any of you guy tried dog nail clippers instead of those Dremel? It works way better and last longer.


Clippers do have the potential to last longer but no, they do not work better for a lot of dogs. My dog has thick, tough, dark nails. He was never quicked as far as I know but he hated clippers, he's perfectly fine with a dremel. So no, clippers are not better.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

dagwall said:


> Clippers do have the potential to last longer but no, they do not work better for a lot of dogs. My dog has thick, tough, dark nails. He was never quicked as far as I know but he hated clippers, he's perfectly fine with a dremel. So no, clippers are not better.


Yeah, Chester's nails are black and very hard. Even the vet tech has difficulty clipping them well, too hard to get the blade through the nail material and too hard not to quick him. Because he's been quicked and had the nails yanked on (blade getting stuck in the nail), he tends to pull his foot away sometimes so the Dremel is much safer. If he yanks his foot away, nothing happens- it can't cut the wrong place or rip his nail etc. 

For thinner, lighter colored nails, clippers can be a lot faster and simpler. Eva's nails are light enough to see the quick through the nail material so clippers would be no problem. Still nice to smooth the ends with a dremel though, just like using a nail files after clipping my own nails.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Clipping may be quicker for some folks, but unless the dog has white nails, I'm not confident clipping nails and I've been professionally bathing/clipping nails for over 5yrs.

Dremels work great for many dogs, it's easier to get the nail short right up to the tip of the quick which helps the quick recede.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna has black thick nails and we use both. 
the clipper to take larger pieces off and the dremel to fine tune the shape. Though the dremel lasts longer than the clippers, Manna having thick nails means the clippers are in constant need of sharpening and constant sharpening wears on the clippers, where I can just replace the drum on the dremel with a new grit when needed.


----------



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

> Any of you guy tried dog nail clippers instead of those Dremel? It works way better and last longer.


I have clippers and now a dremel too. Luna tolerates them both quite well, but I feel much more in control with the dremel. I can take tiny bits off at a time. Luna has super-thick parti-colored nails and I can't see where the quick is. Her nails already broke a pair of nail clippers.. they didn't go dull, the blades just literally stopped lining up properly.


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a video from a top 10 reviewer. Go to 3:10. He had a giant dog but the clippers work well. 








zoelynn13 said:


> I have clippers and now a dremel too. Luna tolerates them both quite well, but I feel much more in control with the dremel. I can take tiny bits off at a time. Luna has super-thick parti-colored nails and I can't see where the quick is. Her nails already broke a pair of nail clippers.. they didn't go dull, the blades just literally stopped lining up properly.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

ok, I'm tossing this last pair of clippers. Manna just doesn't tolerate them anymore because of the discomfort when cutting her hard as steel nails. and the last dremel (the furminator rotary tool) just short circuited. So I'm headed to canadian tire tomorrow morning in a quest to find a proper dremel. 

I'm just happy Manna was asleep when it short circuited, she didn't witness anything so there should be no adverse reaction.


----------

